# Calling Meerschaum Guru's



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

I am looking to buy a high end meer and have searched the forum for past posts. There are a few carvers mentioned (Baki being the most popular) yet I notice that Sadik Yanik is not included (at least in what I've read so far) and wonder why? 

I want a pipe with a large bowl which seems hard to find when it comes to meers. It's near impossible to determine bowl size from online photos even when overall dimensions accompany the pictures.

There's a large disparity in pricing in the meer world. Granted the more intricate the carving the higher the price but I don't find that's the case across the board. How do you know you're getting a good quality piece of meerschaum as well as quality workmanship?

Any and all suggestions/ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

For a large pipe check out the IMP XL and XXL pipes they are big to say the least. I have 2 IMPs and they both smoke like a dream.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

This is just a guess, but I would imagine Sadik Yanik hasn't been mentioned because most of the meer lovers here seem to prefer more traditional pipe shapes to the intricate carved figurals.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

mirain said:


> ...How do you know you're getting a good quality piece of meerschaum as well as quality workmanship?
> 
> Any and all suggestions/ideas are appreciated.


You search "meer" and author "dmkerr" or ping the piss out of dmkerr for a good start.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Granger definitely is one that you need to talk to about meers. He is the self proclaimed Potentate of Meerschaum!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Regarding Yanik, the man is a fantastic carver, probably the best currently out there. I bought one from Premal Cheddah at Smokers Haven and it is a very fine pipe. If you want one, I would humbly suggest avoiding his low-starting-bid Ebay auction pipes just to be on the safe side. His pricier ones are a good recommendation.

You'll get excellent quality block meerschaum and carving technique from Baki, Altinok and IMP, virtually without fail. There are others that pass muster some of the time. I've never purchased a pipe from Deniz Ural (www.bestmeerschaums.homestead.com) nor Sinan Altinok (www.altinokpipes.com) that I have been less than 100% pleased with. The same holds true for my IMP's.

I have commissioned 2 magnum-sized Bakis and one Altinok. Dimensions are roughly 3 inch deep bowl and 1 inch around. As mentioned, IMP makes the XXL pipes, of which I have two. Trust me when I say these are as big as can be comfortably held in the teeth. I'm smoking a standard sized (but large) Baki right now that will hold 8 grams of tobacco.

Meerschaum pricing varies because of the skill of the carver IMHO. Baki is a master carver, Yanik is a master carver, as are Baglan, Cevher, Tekin, the Gezers, and several others. I don't know who makes the lower priced meers such as those from AND and I've never smoked one, so I can't comment (although I do plan to get one and will report when I do). High grade meers from master carvers tend to have fairly stable pricing. IMP's are mid-priced and there is a lot of innuendo as to why. Since it is just innuendo and rumor, I don't feel comfortable sharing publicly.

Mirain, I'm no expert. I don't even know an expert that isn't Turkish and getting them to discuss various carvers and their techniques is like solving quantum mechanics issues with a toaster. But I will humbly offer what little knowledge I do possess. Feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

As a life long meer smoker I would be happy to respond, but DM beat me to all the good points. The only place I differ is I am a bigger Altinok than Baki fan. I do have an IMP that is a MONSTER! so you can get them there. Baki and Altinok will both make you a big un!

As for Yanik, I own one...it is a Masonic Pipe and it is beautiful. I like his work.

And yes...I SMOKE IT!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

How have I missed a meerschaum soulmate on here???? I must be getting slow in my old age! :dunno:

Granger, any other carvers impress you? I'm becoming quite enamored of Cevher's work lately. And Baglan - my biggest conversation piece is his rendition of the puppet from the Saw series of movies. He nailed it! Scary mofo! 

Nothing wrong with preferences. Altinok makes great pipes. I have one of their Sherlock Holmes series - the tall bulldog, but magnum sized. It's a good smoker.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> And Baglan...


That Pegasus of his at the Altinok site has been talking to me for a couple of months now. We'll see...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

dmkerr said:


> And Baglan - my biggest conversation piece is his rendition of the puppet from the Saw series of movies. He nailed it! Scary mofo!


I need to see the picture. I've had to sleep with my closet door completely shut ever since I saw that movie, because I am afraid that thing is going to come out riding a tricycle in the middle of the night.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> I need to see the picture. I've had to sleep with my closet door completely shut ever since I saw that movie, because I am afraid that thing is going to come out riding a tricycle in the middle of the night.


"Hello Commander... I want to play a game"!

I've got a pic on my office computer - I'll attach it when I get back to work next week.

Last year my daughter had a sleepover party for her 13th birthday. I looked all over trying to find that puppet so I could put it in the rec room where they all slept (I already had the tricycle). Found one on the 'bay and it was megabucks - more than a new Yanik! Great idea with a lack of possible execution. Too bad!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> That Pegasus of his at the Altinok site has been talking to me for a couple of months now. We'll see...


Once they start talking to you, resistance is futile! :amen:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

dmkerr said:


> Once they start talking to you, resistance is futile! :amen:


And when you start talking back to them...refill your meds.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> How have I missed a meerschaum soulmate on here???? I must be getting slow in my old age! :dunno:


Werll if you missed my intro DM, I come from a LONG line of men who smoke Meerschaum and Porcelain Regiment Pipes. I own very little in the way of Briar (At Thanksgiving I pulled a briar years ago and my uncle asked me why I brought firewood to a smoking session), especially after the PURGE of 2010!


dmkerr said:


> Granger, any other carvers impress you? I'm becoming quite enamored of Cevher's work lately. And Baglan - my biggest conversation piece is his rendition of the puppet from the Saw series of movies. He nailed it! Scary mofo!


Have you posted a pic? That sounds fun. The kind of pipe you smoke in the park...as long as you aren't in New York...to scare people 

As I said I like Yanik and have one, Mesut has some out there that are attractive. I have seen the pipes by Medet Kara that I like as well.

The only work by Cevher I have seen is on the Baki site, but they are nice.

One of the reasons I have gravitated towards Altinok lately is because I can order 9mm filter pipes, which are a preference. I do own two Baki Pipes and I love them. My regular rotation is now set at Some IMPs, some Altinoks, my BC Calabsash, and one of my Baki Pipes.

There is a Baki Rhodesian up that I am having to stop myself from ordering...it is simple, elegant, and gorgeous!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Granger said:


> my uncle asked me why I brought firewood to a smoking session


Fell down laughing over that one! Too funny.

I love the Topkapi calabash by Kara. If I could get him to build it about twice as deep and another 25% in diameter, I'd be all over that one. Hmm... I need to ask Sinan if that can be done and see if I can afford it.

Cevher has an additional skill that is less noticeable (aside from his carving skills). He's a master of physical balance. His pipes, particularly the larger ones that have a lot of "add-ons" to the bowl itself, are incredibly light for their size. Easy to hold in the teeth.

My collection is growing slowly but surely. 10 Bakis, 5 IMP's, 2 SMS and about 12 others, including the Altinok. I still have about 20 briars but they're collecting dust, with the exception of some pipes carved by Puff member Mad Hatter. Another guy that can do wonders with large bowls and light weight.

Sorry I missed your intro! Pleasure having another meer guy around!


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have 12 meers, all IMP, mostly traditional shapes push stem. The typical IMP measurements based on my correspondance & observations as follows:

Medium bowls are usually 3/4"-13/16" bores x 1.5"-1.75" depth (common briar sizes)

Large usually 7/8" x 2"-2.25"

XL .90"-1" x 2.5"

One thing I look for is light weight (given dimensions) as their more comfortable to clench, and like briar, tend to smoke cooler (lighter weights). Still prefer thicker walls, it's just that some blocks of meer are better than others, same as briar. This forum has a group devoted to meer smokers, moderator Fred has a wealth of knowledge & helpful FAQ's you may like.

Home Page


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> I still have about 20 briars but they're collecting dust, with the exception of some pipes carved by Puff member Mad Hatter.


I have found that my Briars go on trips...but I take a Meer or two as well.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies and info. I've been doing some research given the carvers mentioned in your posts. As I get closer to narrowing down my choices I'll certainly have questions.

The most daunting aspect to online shopping is getting a realistic sense of the bowl size. Some carvers supply bowl dimensions but most don't.

Btw, Happy (belated) IPSD!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

mirain said:


> The most daunting aspect to online shopping is getting a realistic sense of the bowl size. Some carvers supply bowl dimensions but most don't.


When you find a few you like from one etailer, email them and ask. They should be happy to tell you. If they view customer service as a pain in the ass, they don't deserve your business.

Happy hunting!


----------

